# proffesional taper test



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys can you lend me your expertise? I want to put a short test on my web sight to weed out the hacks. Also it might be entertaining for tapers to test their technical knowledge. Can you help me develop some questions? Here is an example- Why do we allways put the next coat on bigger than the last?
So we dont need to blend and feather multiple edges & build up a deap edge thats difficult to sand off.
There is lots of talent on this forum I'm hoping to learn a handy tid bit aswell. Thanks for your help


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Ask them how many inches in a 9'er. That should rid you of half the turds.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Your first question my cause a problem. There are quite a few on here that run corners bigger to smaller.:yes:


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

Tony Plain said:


> Hey guys can you lend me your expertise? I want to put a short test on my web sight to weed out the hacks. Also it might be entertaining for tapers to test their technical knowledge. Can you help me develop some questions? Here is an example- Why do we allways put the next coat on bigger than the last?
> So we dont need to blend and feather multiple edges & build up a deap edge thats difficult to sand off.
> There is lots of talent on this forum I'm hoping to learn a handy tid bit aswell. Thanks for your help


gotta say one question
are you sweating
well if not your doing it wrong:jester:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

What grit sandpaper do you use? What brand? Do you use stiltz? Do you have your own tools? Hack and trowl? Knives? Auto? Do you have a license? Vehicle? Do you like sheep?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tony Plain said:


> Hey guys can you lend me your expertise? I want to put a short test on my web sight to weed out the hacks. Also it might be entertaining for tapers to test their technical knowledge. Can you help me develop some questions? Here is an example- Why do we allways put the next coat on bigger than the last?
> So we dont need to blend and feather multiple edges & build up a deap edge thats difficult to sand off.
> There is lots of talent on this forum I'm hoping to learn a handy tid bit aswell. Thanks for your help


Ask them

whats better,,, paper or metal bead:whistling2:

Is it necessary to pre-fill 

do you prefer mesh or paper tape

do you find it better to check for defects before or after they prime

What's better, machine taping or by hand

How long would it take you to tape in a 10,000 sq ft house (provide some detail of house)

Which sheep look more cute, The white or the black ones


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Tony Plain said:


> Hey guys can you lend me your expertise? I want to put a short test on my web sight to weed out the hacks. Also it might be entertaining for tapers to test their technical knowledge. Can you help me develop some questions? Here is an example- Why do we allways put the next coat on bigger than the last?
> So we dont need to blend and feather multiple edges & build up a deap edge thats difficult to sand off.
> There is lots of talent on this forum I'm hoping to learn a handy tid bit aswell. Thanks for your help


Ask them how many felonies they have.(NEVER ask what they are for!:blink When do they get their drivers licenses back? Are your tools in pawn for drugs or just to pay your bar tab? Are you willing to learn English?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> Ask them how many felonies they have.(NEVER ask what they are for!:blink When do they get their drivers licenses back? Are your tools in pawn for drugs or just to pay your bar tab? Are you willing to learn English?


i thought that post was funny as all hell









Until I thought about the guys that work for me


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tony Plain said:


> Hey guys can you lend me your expertise? I want to put a short test on my web sight to weed out the hacks. Also it might be entertaining for tapers to test their technical knowledge. Can you help me develop some questions? Here is an example- Why do we allways put the next coat on bigger than the last?
> So we dont need to blend and feather multiple edges & build up a deap edge thats difficult to sand off.
> There is lots of talent on this forum I'm hoping to learn a handy tid bit aswell. Thanks for your help


Another possible thought is to maybe turn it around a bit, or turn it around a bit as well. Over and above your questions, have them try to list a few questions that they think should be asked of someone, if they were doing the hiring.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

How many levels of finish are there?

Describe what it takes to reach each of them.

What's a high shoulder and how do you fix it?

How long does it take 20 minute hot mud to set up? :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What times Smoko and when do we knock off??
Do we get our daily rolley weed and six cold cans of beer????

Oops, No wait, Thats what you say when you apply for a job, Not hiring or testing someone :blink:


Gaz, Your a true blue auzzie, Were did that line come from then??


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I would hire her


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll bet theres a few thing's she's REALLY good at or he woulden't have married her.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

boco said:


> BLONDE Girl EXPLAINS MPH - FUNNY! - YouTube


OMG!.....that can't be real....like seriously?...no way...
What weighs more!? A ton of bricks!? Or ton of feathers!?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'll bet theres a few thing's she's REALLY good at or he woulden't have married her.:yes:


Hahaha! You're probably right. I'd probably marry her too if that was the case. :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> OMG!.....that can't be real....like seriously?...no way...
> What weighs more!? A ton of bricks!? Or ton of feathers!?


Well duh  
Everyone knows a ton of bricks weighs more because you need a heavy pallet to carry them and you only need a lightweight cardboard box to carry a ton of feathers :whistling2:

And yes I am joking...... I'm thick but I'm not stupid


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

i had one guy that didnt like to tape..said he had a hard time getting it to stay on the wall..so i made him string tape on one job to see what he was doing wrong...mud was on top of the tape...yep..got to pull the tape to the top in your banjo guys...goes on a lot easier


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> What times Smoko and when do we knock off??
> Do we get our daily rolley weed and six cold cans of beer????
> 
> Oops, No wait, Thats what you say when you apply for a job, Not hiring or testing someone :blink:
> ...


You had me Caz didnt have a clue. Googled now I know why. He is not exactly G rated eh.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bill from Indy said:


> i had one guy that didnt like to tape..said he had a hard time getting it to stay on the wall..so i made him string tape on one job to see what he was doing wrong...mud was on top of the tape...yep..got to pull the tape to the top in your banjo guys...goes on a lot easier


Hahaha! That's hillarious! I never even thought of that. I guess that would be a pretty simple mistake for someone to make if they were just starting out.


----------



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

Ha ha. I once had a delivery driver call me saying he couldnt get into a house to deliver inso. I told him to check all the doors and windows and he still couldnt get in. I assumed the buildet changed locks so i drove down to let him in. He was standing in the attached garage infont of the locked man door, so i reached between the studs and unlocked the door. Thats right the hoise was at framing stage with no osb on the fire wall. He could have walked through the wall to gain acces


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> BLONDE Girl EXPLAINS MPH - FUNNY! - YouTube


Now why is Einstein's quote coming to mind of _'Any intelligent fool can make things bigger and more complex... It takes a touch of genius - and a lot of courage to move in the opposite direction'_.



P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'll bet theres a few thing's she's REALLY good at or he woulden't have married her.:yes:


Yeah, like her being REALLY good at thinking she wins All the arguments, because she doesn't know any better, but thinks she does.

In some ways, she'd maybe be almost a bit of a blast to live with. In some ways.

I just told my blonde wife about this video. :jester:


----------

